# Shopaholics Anonymous



## AdamD (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok, I've checked myself in, admitted I have a problem. I'm a chronic compulsive shopper of plants. Hours I spend obsessing, lurking on vendor sites, combing fine details and anxiously awaiting the day I click on and ! Alas! An update! An email or new listing on eBay! Just to sit back, put it in the memory bank, and peruse another site. Weighing options, fantasizing about new plants, packages in the mail, paypal transactions, exchanging kind words with vendors, rationalizing, trading, selling new for old, neglecting "less desirables" until they are in poor enough shape to justify throwing them out to make precious space for that new exciting cross...

Tell me I'm not alone here. It's been worse, it's been better. But today, or rather, over the past few weeks, I've come to a realization. An epiphany. If I spent half that obsession time and energy on caring for the plants I already have... Spending money on better suiting my conditions to tailor to my plants' needs and wants... How much better of a grower could I be? And in turn would it not satisfy me infinitely more than looking, browsing, putting plants in shopping carts, watch lists, with no intent on ever pressing that commitment button. 

I have made a vow to myself. No new plants for 8 months. That puts me at my birthday next year. In that time, I will spend my time, energy, and focus on making myself a better grower. Improving conditions. And finding ways to better fill my time other than obsessing!

My name is Adam, and I'm an addict


----------



## gonewild (Jun 16, 2014)

AdamD said:


> I have made a vow to myself. No new plants for 8 months.



So.....You will only be buying old plants for awhile?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 16, 2014)

I had similar aspiration of orchid abstinence but then I saw SlipperFan's Neofinetia thread... If I weren't leaving the country next week for a month in South Africa I would be on Ebay right now... Ok. I will go have a look anyway. How can window shopping hurt?


----------



## eaborne (Jun 16, 2014)

Good luck with that! I couldn't do it!


----------



## abax (Jun 17, 2014)

Eight months starting today???? O.k., I'm counting and you have to be
honest. If you slip, there's rehab at my house one day a month wherein
we swear and then backslide.


----------



## emydura (Jun 17, 2014)

What about all those roths you were going to buy?


----------



## AdamD (Jun 17, 2014)

I promise to be nothing but honest. I can admit to slips. 

In the past 3 months I've bought 10 roths, albeit 6 were very reasonably priced seedlings of great parentage thanks to Justin. 

And while window shopping doesn't hurt, and will continue, it takes time away from life in action. What I'm trying to do is free my mind from the obsession to buy. 

I am a man of modest means and limited space. It's time to start living within those confines. And while I've never overstepped those boundaries, I've been to the edge. I can hardly water my plants without occasionally knocking a few over. It's madness


----------



## orchideya (Jun 17, 2014)

Great decision, about the time...
I started with orchids in 2010 and went through similar stages too. After long period of buying , rescue-ing and hoarding anything I could find and scattering them all around the house I realized that it is better to create confined spaces with controlled environment and limit myself to those spaces.
Now my buying got more selective, care quality is much better, plants response is unbelievable, I get so much more blooms...
I don't do rescues anymore, if plant is sulking - it hits the garbage, because the space is too precious to keep ungreatful plants.
I also realized that it is better to buy whole flask instead of small seedlings, to make sure you don't get stuck with runts.
The only thing is - I could never keep promise of not buying more plants for n-period of months....
Good luck with that.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 17, 2014)

hmmmmmmmm. . .I recognize the symptoms in myself. I may join you-how about trades? Are trades OK?


----------



## Justin (Jun 17, 2014)

Always good to focus on growing a smaller number of plants really well than keeping a collection that is too large to manage. 

I agree with Orchideya...flasks are a great way to know you're getting the best of a batch (but then again your numbers will go up lol). I also agree with putting sulking plants in the "dustbin" if they don't turn around after 6-12 months.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 17, 2014)

AdamD said:


> And while window shopping doesn't hurt, and will continue, it takes time away from life in action. What I'm trying to do is free my mind from the obsession to buy.



Yeah, fleeing temptation is better than trying to overcome it. Now if only John would stop sending me OrchidZone pricelists...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2014)

I have agreed to buy no more orchids..for today!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah, good luck with that Eric.

Shortly after posting a friend sent me some info 'bout helenae flasks... I'm sold on that idea.


----------



## AdamD (Jun 17, 2014)

MaryPientka said:


> hmmmmmmmm. . .I recognize the symptoms in myself. I may join you-how about trades? Are trades OK?



I think trades are ok. My problem is I've honed my collection down to the plants I want.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 17, 2014)

Honing your collection to plants you want is a good thing  I'm waiting delivery on two orders, after that I'll commit to only buying Christmas, ST auction and birthday plants.


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 17, 2014)

My limit is my pocket and space. But usually I find the space needed. But money not! 

Wishing you good luck!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2014)

There's always more money for orchids!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 17, 2014)

NYEric said:


> There's always more money for orchids!



Also beer. (Regretfully, not for good red wine. :sob: )


----------



## ALToronto (Jun 17, 2014)

Good luck with the willpower exercise. After the trip to Cloud's Orchids this past Saturday, I've also promised myself that I won't buy any more orchids until the seedlings I have are fully grown, and I can accommodate all of them. I'll see how long that lasts - I've been eyeing wall spaces.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay, but there's no sanctions against buying plants for friends and fellow forum acquaintances is there? Because if you want to shop, I'm in the market for parvies and besseae hybrids. Particularly since all attempts, thus far, to acquire a Phrag. Fritz Schomburg have proven futile and/or ill fated. Anybody? Bueller? Bueller? Bueller? Man it got quiet in here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2014)

Adam, you are a good role model. I'd like to weed my collection down to the plants I want, but my problem is that so far, I want all of them!


----------



## AdamD (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm no role model. Simply a guy who overextended himself to the point of stress. I've done it before to watch my collection waste away before my eyes. I am trying to avoid this pattern. Especially since I've honed so well this time. I hate walking in to my grow room and being overwhelmed by things to do, plants to tend to, etc... 

My grow space is supposed to be a peaceful oasis, not loosely organized chaos. I will not let it become a chore to water, refill humidifier, sweep and sanitize, etc... Because it's taking away from the enjoyment of my hobby. It's time to get back to basics, to be thankful for what I have and enjoy what I have not vicariously through society meetings, shows, and most of all, you all! So thank you all for kind words and encouragement. And to all the naysayers and enablers, there will be a right time and place for purchases again, one day. I hope to stay true to my word. The worst promise to break is one to yourself.


----------



## abax (Jun 18, 2014)

You can do it Adam. I did it a couple of years ago and haven't had any
regrets. I'm down to less than 200 and have much more time to enjoy
the plants that I have...and my greenhouse is cleaner and more organized.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 18, 2014)

I also loved the chase of hunting down the phal species I didn't have, and would scour the Internet to find out where I could find things. I had planned on buying and trading up to the highest quality that start making seedlings and selling them. Life kept happening along with poor repotting decisions and landlords renovating and such, along with always the most favorite plants dying first, and a strong lack of interest after multiple moves to set up plant carts again

Searching and acquiring was definitely a big part of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trithor (Jun 18, 2014)

i also promised myself that i was going to restrict my purchasing new plants, but then I found a way around that promise, ... i just set up a flasking operation. Now I have kept my promise to myself, but have thousands of seedlings starting to grow. Not to sure what I am going to do in a years time! So many plants and so little space (and time to attend to them!)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 18, 2014)

2 out for 1 in (to preventing hoarding)
Just re-direct your collecting impulses elsewhere. Not having a greenhouse, it's a pain to water in the winter the plants in the kitchen sink. The great thing with outdoor orchids (cyps, calanthe, bletillas), no work in the winter! Alas, I don't think there are "winter dormant" paphs where one stops watering.


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2014)

i also like the out/in rule (i try for 1 out for every 1 in lol)


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm at a good place now, about 36 windowsill plants. they still make me happy to have them. I think it's a good place to stop, at leas for awhile.


----------



## gonewild (Jun 18, 2014)

If you guys all stop the growers will all go out of business.....then you'll be sorry.
But no worry none of you will stop.


----------



## orchid527 (Jun 18, 2014)

I think it is a good idea to limit new acquisitions. There is no need for new plants unless you're replacing dead ones, trading extra plants, have found that plant you've been wanting for years, have found a really good deal on some nice plants, have located a great new cross, have located a rare species, have found a clone better than the one you already have, need to save one from sure death at the hands of a friend or you see one at a show that would make a perfect gift for your spouse who doesn't grow orchids. Other than these exceptions and perhaps a few others, I agree completely.

Mike


----------



## abax (Jun 19, 2014)

[email protected] 527!!!!


----------



## l8dbug (Jun 19, 2014)

I had a problem with space. I don't have a green house, I don't have any grow lights (My husband would complain about the light bill). I've limited my collection to only slipper orchids. I have one phal that someone gifted me, other than that I have only phrags and paphs. The other orchids are neat but sticking to one group of orchids has made culture easier. I don't have to juggle their requirements. I now have really healthy slippers instead of a mix of different types of orchids hanging on for existence. I have a small collection 25 orchids and my husband still calls me a plant hoarder. (I just arrange for orchids to be delivered when he's not home. It makes life easier)


----------



## Carkin (Jun 19, 2014)

A tactic that I am using right now, is to only buy a plant that I see in person and that is in bloom. Which greatly reduces my options for spending. And sometimes the image in my head of an orchid bloom is not as beautiful as what it actually is in person, or vice versa. So now if I see a gorgeous blooming plant I can afford to buy it!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 19, 2014)

gonewild said:


> So.....You will only be buying old plants for awhile?



Good question!



MaryPientka said:


> hmmmmmmmm. . .I recognize the symptoms in myself. I may join you-how about trades? Are trades OK?



No, because it just leads to more buying :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2014)

l8dbug said:


> I have a small collection 25 orchids and my husband still calls me a plant hoarder. (I just arrange for orchids to be delivered when he's not home. It makes life easier)


:rollhappy:


----------



## orchideya (Jun 20, 2014)

l8dbug said:


> (I just arrange for orchids to be delivered when he's not home. It makes life easier)




Lucky for me, my husband has more expensive hobby. When I spend too much on orchids - I just softly remind him how much his equipment costs.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 29, 2014)

i just stay a divorcee


----------



## Lmpgs (Jun 30, 2014)

I cant' downsize my collection, I'd rather win Lotto to buy 10hectares for my tiny greenhouse.

My husband is quite understanding, he promised me a Phrag dalessandroi for our anniversary.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2014)

Win+ win. You get another orchid and he gets away not too expensive for Anniversary.

I'm forced to slow down shopping since this is the main season for the sport I play. I got one orchid from Tenis's space-making sale, i ordered some flasks from Peruflora, i have some new Paphs coming in, J&L sale is open July 4th holiday so I will get a few there.  On the good side I didn't bid on the OZ phrags or B. Costello's stuff on eBay lately. This Shopaholic problem is a serious issue!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 30, 2014)

I know. . . and I am really limited for space


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2014)

Just - say- no! 

Eric, just focus more on the trains, it will distract you from buying more plants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Jul 1, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I'm forced to slow down shopping since this is the main season for the sport I play. I got one orchid from Tenis's space-making sale, i ordered some flasks from Peruflora, i have some new Paphs coming in, J&L sale is open July 4th holiday so I will get a few there.



that's slowing down?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2014)

Actually, yes! I only bought 2 plants at the Shorefest, (if I had gotten there before all but the last vendor had left it might have been much worse! ). Usually i get 5-20 plants a month. :crazy:


----------



## limuhead (Jul 2, 2014)

Just looking at what it says under my avatar pretty much sums it up. I have too many plants, I try to convince myself that I am selling on EBay to make money. That's a lie. I sell plants to make room for new ones...


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jul 2, 2014)

> I try to convince myself that I am selling on EBay to make money. That's a lie. I sell plants to make room for new ones...


The most honest thing I have heard all week!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2014)

Chicago Chad said:


> The most honest thing I have heard all week!



And I can't even use that as an excuse for buying more!


----------



## AdamD (Jul 14, 2014)

I knew this day was coming...
http://sunsetvalleyorchids.com/htm/offerings_catasetinae1-140713.html
My first real test of willpower. 
Sigh...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2014)

Hahaha! You are working for the :evil:!


----------



## troy (Aug 30, 2014)

Self control. only get or keep what you really like or want. Make an order from a huge nursery or yur favorite nursery during adverse weather conditions so the order will be postponed and only order 1. I did on monday and didn't add to it lol.. seriously


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2014)

:evil: You know that the more you order the better the deals/price that you can get, right?


----------



## bullsie (Aug 30, 2014)

And if you have to pay to ship one when several will ship for the same $$, why waste shipping fees - right?!


----------



## AdamD (Sep 6, 2014)

:sob:Ok, I have to admid it. I slipped. Really it was more of a jump than a slip. I couldn't resist the new SVO list, it was so enticing! I had to look back on this post to see how long I lasted. Not long. I had a moment of weakness, followed by several days of plotting and scheming. But I did make space for them! I sold some plants, which offset the cost a bit. I realized I was doing even more obsessing not buying plants than I would if I pulled the trigger. So that's what I did. But I did it responsibly. Or, at least, justifiably. To me. 

I guess I'm not as strong willed as I thought. Maybe I'll set a more realistic goal next time.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2014)

If you want it, and can afford it, get it.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm happy to report that I haven't bought a new orchid since July. But this may be because I am channeling my collecting-urges back into tropical fish and aquariums. There are now 5 aquariums in my office---all for research!!! I swear---that I am collecting aquarium plants for and rearing fish for the lab work. 

I still browse Ebay for orchids. Theresa has some lovely plants up there...


----------



## Justin (Sep 6, 2014)

What did u get from svo?


----------



## AdamD (Sep 7, 2014)

I got...
2 Fdk After Dark remake
2 Fdk Julio David Rios
2 cyc. warscewiczii
1 morm. colossus x cyc. warscewiczii 

And then bonus plants
1 ctsm denticulatum x Frilly Doris
1 ctsm Portagee Star x fimbriatum
1 ctsm Lovena

Not a bad haul. They all fit. This year.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2014)

I looked and wanted a couple, I will have to look at SVO again.


----------

